# Tropical vegetables and fruits leaves safe for rabbits



## Lhucky (Feb 11, 2014)

We are running out of hays AGAIN... Pet stores unsure when they'll arrive. 
They've been consuming only Pandan leaves for the past month now... And we're looking for other greens that they can safely consume other than Pandan. We have bitter gourd plant in our garden, and I've seen them munching on them, we also have jasmine variety shrub (which I've read is poisonous for bunnies to consume, so they're off limits) and a rose (that were eaten just recently, I think it's dead now) a water spinach, Citrofortunella microcarpa ( they ate the leaves that fell off ) and horse radish tree, or have a scientific name Moringa oleifera. Are these plants safe for bunnies? 

Although I'm quite confused in Jasmine Shrub.. I thought all shrubs were considered safe for bunnies?

Lastly, what elements in a plant that are considered poisonous to them?

Thank you


----------

